# Young Male available in Florida…



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Ivan Balabanov is offering this young male due to mild HD in 1 hip discovered during prelims. FL seems to be a bit of a dead area as far as breeders, and with so many people looking for family dogs, i thought i’d share…








Furbo Capitano - Ot Vitosha Malinois & Ivan Balabanov


super cool German Shepherd available for sale as Protection Dog




www.malinois.com


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

should be able to live a normal life, and no problems being a house dog....supplements a given, but probably a nice tempered, trained dog at a reasonalbe price

Lee


----------



## Johnnyheat (10 mo ago)

What can you expect from mild HD?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Johnnyheat said:


> What can you expect from mild HD?


i’m not sure anyone can really say. each dog is different.
if he checked all my boxes, i personally would not be turned off from this dog based solely on that diagnosis… but i also adopt dogs with no known histories and i’ve had a dog with severe bilateral HD that still led an active life for 13yrs.
depends on your plans / goals.
all of that said…. i guess i’d expect to have to keep the dog lean and possibly on some type of joint supplement, maybe arthritis in the senior years but that’s not specific/limited to dogs with HD.


----------



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

Johnnyheat said:


> What can you expect from mild HD?


Probably nothing. All HD is diagnosing is that the ball and socket aren't properly seated/formed correctly. It does not indicate that the dog will be debilitated for the rest of it's life or anything.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

A couch potato life where he doesn't move and gets fat would likely meaningfully shorten his quality years, but if he lives with a person who logs lots and lots of walking/hiking miles and/or has a backyard pool, he could have years and years on imperfect hips. Adequan can push back the degenerative changes meaningfully too. PT and chiro can be hugely beneficial too.

Dogs that get multimodal care (supplements, Adequan, exercise, etc.) seem to do WAY better over the long run.

The worst case scenario is the hips get significantly worse over time, and he someday needs surgery. Knowing that, one saves for it, x-rays annually, and plans in case it's needed -- hoping it never is! It's pretty rare. I've probably known a hundred dogs with some degree of HD, and fewer than 10 have needed surgery. But life happens -- one could pay top dollar to buy one with perfect hips and then need to pay for an ACL surgery due to a freak accident!


----------



## Zimom (Jan 6, 2014)

He is beautiful! Sent the link to a friend in the market but would really like him myself.


----------



## Mercworx (8 mo ago)

Thank you for posting this. I’m looking for an older pup/dog for my family. Too bad it’s far from us! Hopefully someone adds him to their family.


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Mercworx said:


> Thank you for posting this. I’m looking for an older pup/dog for my family. Too bad it’s far from us! Hopefully someone adds him to their family.


Don't know where you are but this just posted:









Portland OR, M, 1 yr, adoption special


The Multnomah County Animal Services is offering free adoptions through June (too many pups), This is Zander (Animal ID: 269108 ) https://www.multcopets.org/adoptable/269108 My name is Zander and I'm looking for a new home! I came to the shelter as a stray, so my history is unknown. I am a...




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## Mercworx (8 mo ago)

Rosebud99 said:


> Don't know where you are but this just posted:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! Unfortunately we are located in Oh. We were hoping on securing/purchasing an older puppy from a breeder. I know this doesn’t happen often.


----------

